# Moles?



## pirate_girl

Good grief!
Looks like we're going to have to do something about it.
Time to contact the varmint cong!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

These are pretty easy to use and work well for me:
https://cinchtraps.com/

They just don't last more than a year outside unless you take really good care of them.  

The instructions say to dig down and place them in the ground but I usually just rake the dirt off the freshest mounds and open up the hole to the tunnel and cram the neck of the trap down in the hole.  Seems to get them good enough and you don't have to do all the digging.


----------



## pirate_girl

PBinWA said:


> These are pretty easy to use and work well for me:
> https://cinchtraps.com/
> 
> They just don't last more than a year outside unless you take really good care of them.
> 
> The instructions say to dig down and place them in the ground but I usually just rake the dirt off the freshest mounds and open up the hole to the tunnel and cram the neck of the trap down in the hole.  Seems to get them good enough and you don't have to do all the digging.


Thanks PB... I'll show this to my son.
They only seem to be on the front part of the property near the road.


----------



## JimVT

my shotgun trap works fine but public places or city  would be a problem.


----------



## loboloco

Nuke 'em from orbit.  That's the only way to be sure you got them.


----------



## 300 H and H

PG

The reason the moles are there is because of a food source. Do you get what we call June Bugs (somewhat large brown beetle) there? If you do, the lawn has "grubs" and needs treated for them. Since I discovered this, I hardly have to deal with the buggers. And you don't have to treat for them every year either, I notice. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

Thanks Kirk 
We were told it was because the soil is sandy underneath too.
 We have those Japanese Orange beetles everywhere...look like a lady bug.

There aren't any of them on the other side of the house, just up the hill and down near the road, but they are also all along this stretch of road for miles.


----------



## luvs

well, i saw 'moles', so my mind says, 'dermatology'-- then thought 'could be pre-cancer'-- then i said, ah, moles-- those kind--


----------



## 300 H and H

pirate_girl said:


> Thanks Kirk
> We have those Japanese Orange beetles everywhere...look like a lady bug.



June bugs emerge form the soil some time in June, hence the name. They are much larger than the beetles you are describing. My bet is that you have them as well. They congregate near yard lights in the evening, and motorcyclist really don't like them because they are big enough they hurt when hit. That are the size of a dime at least. 

Regards, Kirk


----------



## pirate_girl

300 H and H said:


> June bugs emerge form the soil some time in June, hence the name. They are much larger than the beetles you are describing. My bet is that you have them as well. They congregate near yard lights in the evening, and motorcyclist really don't like them because they are big enough they hurt when hit. That are the size of a dime at least.
> 
> Regards, Kirk


I'm sure those will show up soon.
I meant the Asian beetle, the ones that look like a lady bug.
We also have those stink bugs like crazy. 
They smell like mint/pine and kerosene when you smash them.
Don't know how they are getting in the house...but I suspect somewhere through the upstairs because we only see them in the upstairs bathroom and one of the girls room.

There is a dust at the farm store to use for the moles.
Someone mentioned building a barrier with underground chicken wire along the road, and then there is what PB showed.
When this weather breaks it's going to be dealt with.
We've seen them very rarely, but those hills are an eyesore.

Lol Aubrey!


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> Good grief!
> Looks like we're going to have to do something about it.
> Time to contact the varmint cong!


  Are they edible?


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Are they edible?



What is wrong with you?

It would be nice if the hawks and eagles would find them edible,  then we wouldn't have the problem.


----------



## Catavenger

pirate_girl said:


> What is wrong with you?
> 
> It would be nice if the hawks and eagles would find them edible,  then we wouldn't have the problem.



Hey meat is meat!


----------



## pirate_girl

Catavenger said:


> Hey meat is meat!



Ewww! 

There is also a mesh that can be buried.
Better than chicken wire.
Either way, hopefully we'll have the problem solved SOON.


----------



## pirate_girl

Looks like the mesh worked.
 
Haven't seen any new hills since.


----------

